# Axel Pump and Hand pump installation questions



## Traintown3750 (Jan 30, 2012)

I recently purchased my first live steam locomotive and thought it would be a good idea to install a hand and axle pump myself. I bought an AML k4 along with the hand pump and axel pump kit. I have a few questions about installing these.

1. The hand pump came with a brass fitting with threads on one end to accept a copper tube and the other end looks like its for a flexible hose to connect to the locomotive. It only came with one of these and I don't have a second one to for the tender return line. If that's what it even is for. Where could I get another one of these?

2. The bypass valve has a copper tube that's suppose to go into the boiler. No fitting was included to actually connect this pipe the boiler. What fitting do I need and where can I get one. 

3. Does the water get siphoned through the hand pump by the axle pump? Do I need to leave the hand pump open for the axle pump to work? 

4.What is the diameter of hoses that connect the locomotive to the tender?

Thank You for any help. 
Mike


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

3.You will need to prime it by pumping a few times as this will clear out air in the lines. Yes the water is drawn from the pump in a sort. The slot where the water enters the bottom of the pump and into the line feeding the axle pump. At least this is how it is on my Mike.

4. If the same as my Mike, then you want 3/32 ID for your hose. 

Can't comment on the first 2 questions.


----------



## Traintown3750 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); No problem. You ought to introduce yourself a bit. BTW, I like the k4s too. Seems like a good choice.
I'm sure you'll get all your answers here. Great and knowledgeable people. I'm new to the hobby myself, but do have some experience under my belt.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Traintown3750 on 30 Jan 2012 03:44 PM 

I recently purchased my first live steam locomotive and thought it would be a good idea to install a hand and axle pump myself. I bought an AML k4 along with the hand pump and axel pump kit. I have a few questions about installing these.

1. The hand pump came with a brass fitting with threads on one end to accept a copper tube and the other end looks like its for a flexible hose to connect to the locomotive. It only came with one of these and I don't have a second one to for the tender return line. If that's what it even is for. Where could I get another one of these?

2. The bypass valve has a copper tube that's suppose to go into the boiler. No fitting was included to actually connect this pipe the boiler. What fitting do I need and where can I get one. 

3. Does the water get siphoned through the hand pump by the axle pump? Do I need to leave the hand pump open for the axle pump to work? 

4.What is the diameter of hoses that connect the locomotive to the tender?

Thank You for any help. 
Mike 

When my friend received his Accucraft K4 he was also one of the ones that got the axle and hand pump seperate.

So first I will answer your questions, then I will post pictures on how everything goes together so you can figure out what you are missing.
1. I think the K4's are missing the 2 fittings to traverse from the inside to the outside of the tender (if you got the tender & axle pump kit seperate, not pre-installed)
2. This fitting was also missing, you will see in the pictures what it looks like 
3. water does get siphoned through the hand pump, the pump has a clack valve (one way ball bearing valve), so the axle pump can freely pull water but the water can't go back in the tender due to the pressure shutting the valve
4. I use windshield whiper hose from a local automotive parts company, I think the size Jeremiah(iceclimber) explained is probably correct (I have to measure the I.D. on the tube on my 0-6-0 which has the exact same tender pump (and probally the same tender fittings which were missing on my friends K4)

Ok, here come the pictures(courtesy of R J Berg (aceinsp)): - my apologies to those that still use dial-up (I compressed the images as much as I could without losing quality)


----------



## Traintown3750 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank You very much this is extremely helpful. You don't by chance know where he got the two fittings for the tender or the check valve for the boiler do you?


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Unfortunately, 
He had to send the engine to an Accucraft repair/warranty man, Mr Norm Saley (Accucraft has a few people that are qualified to do this, Cliff at Accucraft will make it right!) 

Norm either made the fittings or worked with Accucraft to get everything to install, he just had to pay shipping. 

I would say, call cliff and explain what your missing, they are suppose to come with the items that are missing from the axle pump kit (from what I understood) 
"For more technical support, please call at (510) 324-3399 or e-mail [email protected]. " - Accucrafts website


----------



## Traintown3750 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion. I called Accucraft and Cliff is sending the missing bulkhead fittings and check valve at no charge with free shipping.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Cliff is a CLASS act!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew. My loco was not sent in to have the axle pump installed. I ordered my loco with all the options. You must have me confused with someone else as yes these are my pics of my loco. I have mentioned that I'm having it R/C ed but it will be done here locally by Southern Digital. Later RJD


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By aceinspp on 06 Feb 2012 05:53 PM 
Andrew. My loco was not sent in to have the axle pump installed. I ordered my loco with all the options. You must have me confused with someone else as yes these are my pics of my loco. I have mentioned that I'm having it R/C ed but it will be done here locally by Southern Digital. Later RJD 
Ya, when I said "my friend" I was referring to my local friend (Charles Brilliant) that I needed the pictures that you sent me (which I posted) to find the problem. Accucraft did sell these K4's fully installed with the pump and the kits seperate. From what I understand, the kits were missing a few pieces to make it work, I guess it is stuff you find out when your in the first batch hehe (sometimes, not all the time).

As long as its taken care of, no big deal


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for clearing that up Andrew, I was also interpreting it as RJ's loco that had to be sent back. 

Yeah, the good thing is that when you call Accucraft, they understand what the problem is right away and send you the parts, no question. 

Greg


----------

